# Favourite doggie walks



## Dylansmum

Thought it would be nice to see where everyone likes to do their walkies. 

At the weekend we like to go to Wanstead Park. Here is a video of Dylan in the river there:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHMAZQMF0CU

The nicest part is near the end where there is a tea kiosk and all the dog owners gather there for them and their pets to socialise. It's a really chilled, fun atmosphere.

































We met another cockapoo there today, called Marley, quite a bit bigger than Dylan as you can see in the photo.


----------



## Enneirda.

I wish I had a place like that. It looks so refreshing and fun! I just got my road, and a few parks we visit yearly. I'll take some pics of our daily walk after we go today, and put them up soon.


----------



## wilfiboy

Looks great always saying when stoos chatting that the cafe is missing ... we do have a couple of parks with cafes but they are proper sit down affairs and so dogs are back on leads , what you've got looks a lot better x


----------



## Enneirda.

It isn't as boring as it looks lol. This is about half way down the road our house is on, it's 1 1/2 miles round trip and we walk it daily.


----------



## Dylansmum

That's a lot nicer than our roads! It's a mixed blessing living where I do in suburbia - it's all houses and concrete but on the plus side we have lots of parks, country parks and forest. Within a 20 minute drive I would have maybe 20 choices of good off-lead dog walking places, so I shouldn't dislike it as much as I do. But I find it built-up and depressing, that's why I have to walk every day to get my fix of nature. I guess that's the main reason I'm a dog owner.


----------



## AndreaS

We took Ruby and the girls hiking this weekend. This is now my new favorite place to bring her. There were some beautiful trails, streams and even a little waterfall. 

We also took her to the beach this weekend on a new boardwalk that links 2 beaches together that was AWESOME! BUT forgot my camera, but let me tell you Ruby got ALL the attention..... it was hilarious!


----------



## Dylansmum

That looks lovely in the pic. Remember your camera next time you go to the beach!


----------



## Enneirda.

Sounds like you got a nice place Helen! I'd be happy to trade lol. I understand about the being pinned in too, my moms the same way, she never liked being in the city much, she likes the open and empty country.


----------



## parapluie

I love this thread! I will need to remember to take some pictures next time Rufus and I go for a nice walk (and it isnt RAINING! ahh!)


----------



## Dylansmum

22 degrees and beautiful sunshine today! And the same forecast for the next few days


----------



## JulesB

I'm a bit spoilt living in Windsor as the Long Walk which is a 2.5 to 3 mile stretch from the back of Windsor Castle is only 5 mins walk away so that where we go most days as they can be off the lead for half of the walk. It's lovely as all the pubs on the Long Walk are dog friendly and the one at the back of the Castle has a dog bowl outside so I often stop there for a drink for me (a cheeky vino or g and t as it would be rude not to) and some water for Betty. That's the plan tonight, take her out in 15 mins and go and meet some friends outside the pub for a drink. There is usually lots of dogs out there too so a win win situation!! I must get some pics now the weather is nicer!

Just found this picture from last Autumn when it was still sunny so Betty was a fair bit younger but the view never changes!


----------



## Dylansmum

That sounds wonderful. Remember your camera tonight!


----------



## JulesB

Dylansmum said:


> That sounds wonderful. Remember your camera tonight!


I'll see if I can get a few on my BlackBerry as camera is at my parents as they had to borrow it for their holiday. have uploaded one from last autumn so you can see the lovely view I get!


----------



## Enneirda.

Jules, you have a really nice walk there. =D It's got me jealous lol. Trimmed grass, off lead, and other dogs around!


----------



## lady amanda

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! talk about a the royal treatment! 
that is amazing....I am so very jelous how in the UK going to the pub is just a part of life and friends and hanging with your dog....We in North america should adopt some of that I think!!


----------



## JulesB

I know I am really lucky in Windsor as many places are dog friendly and I am even able to carry her into the local coffee shop to pick up my take out (my Saturday morning treat on our way for a walk for Betty!). I can even take her into shops so she is with me a lot which is great! I forgot to take any pictures this evening but the Long Walk is fab for off lead walks and seeing other dogs, this evening we saw another poodle cross, three shit-zhus, two cocker spaniels, a dachshund, a yorkshite terrier puppy and a retriever and that wasn't the busiest walk either so i know its a great place to live with a dog. I must admit though that Betty is a bit of a celebrity as so many people know her!!!

Will try and get some pics over the weekend.


----------



## wilfiboy

Looks lovely Jules Windsor is beautiful... is it your baby your refering to or HM Betty who you've been having a friendly jar with ...have you been chatting about what she should wear for the wedding lol x


----------



## JulesB

wilfiboy said:


> Looks lovely Jules Windsor is beautiful... is it your baby your refering to or HM Betty who you've been having a friendly jar with ...have you been chatting about what she should wear for the wedding lol x


I do wonder if the Queen ever hears me shouting for Betty and thinks I am calling her!!!

I have actually seen Prince Phillip in the park when I was out running one morning and he said hello to me and my friend but not seen the Queen to say hello to!

Took Betty too meet my friends for a quick drink - it became a summer habit last year to stop for a quick one which often ended up being two or three and I think it was Betty leading me home!!!


----------



## parapluie

lady amanda said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! talk about a the royal treatment!
> that is amazing....I am so very jelous how in the UK going to the pub is just a part of life and friends and hanging with your dog....We in North america should adopt some of that I think!!


Ah I know! Every time I read about this I am so upset that we don't do this here! We should start a petition, Amanda. And not take no for an answer!!


----------



## Evie Wilson

Dylansmum - the place you go look lovely! 
this is a picture from a walk weve started doing at the weekends, it's quite a long one but very nice! apart from when we got caught in thunder and lightning this weekend


----------



## lady amanda

LIA I AM SO IN!!!!!!!

JULES!!!! you said hi to PRINCE PHILLIP!!!!!! OMG! I am so Jealous!!!! 


My mom was very into the royal family while I was growing up.....and I guess it has started to rub off on me...lol as close as I have ever gotten to one of the Royal family....My Grandpa was in charge of special peoples for the RCMP ( the Canadian mounted police) and he met Diana twice...she apparently was just amazing and even remembered to ask about his grand kids! lol ok now you all know I am a little nutty. hahahaha


----------



## lady amanda

ok really! all these places are beautiful! so Jelous


----------



## JulesB

lady amanda said:


> LIA I AM SO IN!!!!!!!
> 
> JULES!!!! you said hi to PRINCE PHILLIP!!!!!! OMG! I am so Jealous!!!!
> 
> 
> My mom was very into the royal family while I was growing up.....and I guess it has started to rub off on me...lol as close as I have ever gotten to one of the Royal family....My Grandpa was in charge of special peoples for the RCMP ( the Canadian mounted police) and he met Diana twice...she apparently was just amazing and even remembered to ask about his grand kids! lol ok now you all know I am a little nutty. hahahaha


Apparently the Queen is lovely and I was told this amazing story about her. One of the ladies I see out walking her dog was friendly with an American lady who had been living in Windsor through her husbands job for a few years and had a Newfoundland which she walked on the Long Walk and in the Great Park every day whilst she lived her. She moved back to the USA last year and wrote a letter to the Queen thanking her for letting her take her dog walking in this amazing park and enclosed a picture of her dog sat on the Long Walk with the Castle in the background. Two weeks later (and only a few days before she was leaving to go back to the USA) she was on the Long Walk with her dog on a Sunday morning. On a Sunday the Queen goes to the Church and is driven up the Long Walk and this lady saw the Queens car slow down, and the Queen opened the window and thanked the lady for her letter as she recognised her because of her dog.

How amazing is that!!!


----------



## lady amanda

WOW! REALLY WOW!!! that is so amazing.


----------



## barrelman

Just found this thread. I'll be contributing soon. How did you all get your photos on so big. Can't find explanation of how to do it. Anyone tell me?


----------



## lady amanda

Photobucket


----------



## Dylansmum

I'm just so glad to be a dog owner to get out into all these lovely places. It just lifts your spirits to be in such natural beauty and even more so to watch your dog having a ball too


----------



## alfiedoo

OMG I'm moving to Windsor!!!!  Beautiful walks and pub stops along the way could life get any better than that? 
We are quite lucky though ....a beautiful dene 20 mins walk and fantastic coastline 20 mins drive away (photos to follow as usual lol)


----------



## embee

alfiedoo said:


> OMG I'm moving to Windsor!!!!  Beautiful walks and pub stops along the way could life get any better than that?
> We are quite lucky though ....a beautiful dene 20 mins walk and fantastic coastline 20 mins drive away (photos to follow as usual lol)


JulesB lives in Windsor


----------



## Tressa

This is where we walk most days. Its a 10 minute car journey from home, but the park is big and there is a circular walk around a small loch (out of bounds at the moment because Teddy pestered the swans last week.


----------



## lady amanda

wonderful places and they all look so green!


----------



## Tressa

Haven't foiund out how you post more than one piicture at a time, but here is another of the park today. It is lovely with the daffodils and blossoming trees.


----------



## Dylansmum

That's lovely - lots of running around room! Dylan's speciality is chasing geese. He regards it as his responsibility to clear them off the land and back into the lake every time he see them. I've so far managed to keep him away from the swans, because I suspect that they won't run away quite so readily


----------



## embee

This is Flo's favourite walk which is just 30 seconds from our front door... There's a whole load of different paths and access across fields so plenty of different ways to go to keep it varied.

We start by going past the horse paddocks where I have to keep her on a flexi for the moment as she has discovered she can long jump over a 5ft drainage ditch to get right up to the horses. Here she is with her face stuck in a hole...


----------



## lady amanda

OH MY GOODNESS!! ok I am going to have to take a pic of our walk so you can see just why I am so jelous!


----------



## wilfiboy

Lovely spots, so Spring has reaches Scotland then Tressa, I love it when the blossoms out. Helen dont let Dylan get the swans and get in HM Bettys bad books ( just trying to keep up the idea, to our friends over seas, that we are all on first name terms with royalty lol)
Hope Flo did nt get stuck or pull any thing out lol x


----------



## embee

lady amanda said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!! ok I am going to have to take a pic of our walk so you can see just why I am so jelous!


But it's only use who appreciate scenery I think. Dogs aren't bothered about the view and find pleasure in running, sniffing and meeting people and other dogs where ever they go  When Flo stops and lifts her head it's only because she spots another dog or to take the air.


----------



## Kel

lady amanda said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!! ok I am going to have to take a pic of our walk so you can see just why I am so jelous!


Yeah, me too. We just walk from "fake" lake to "fake" lake in the area. And everything is a mess around here right now. Can't wait for green grass


----------



## Tressa

Yes, its not a walk for Teddy either unless he meets another few dogs to play with He couldn't care less about the blossom as long as he can run free for a while.


----------



## JoJo

I need to get my camera out tomorrow .... I need to post Oakley on one his favourite walk ..... oh and add a pic to the thread "do you look like your cockapoo".. I should be so lucky, my Oakley is gorgeous ha ha ha xxx


----------



## JulesB

Tressa said:


> Yes, its not a walk for Teddy either unless he meets another few dogs to play with He couldn't care less about the blossom as long as he can run free for a while.


Thats the same as Betty, except at the moment she thinks that her walks mean invading people's picnics as everyone is now out picnicing on the Long Walk and her recall seems to have gone AWOL!! I had to take out a clip it tupperware of chopped up frankfurters yesterday (back to puppy training basics!!) and kept practicing "Betty here" and unclip the tupperware and she does generally come running so am hoping that eventually this will mean the lure of coming back to me is greater than the lure of a picnic!!! It's very embarrassing at times!! Thank god she is so cute so most people don't mind her coming and sniffing round!!!


----------



## Tressa

haha. I am taking him somewhere different today for the very same 'picnic' reason. He seem to think he can help himself.


----------



## kendal

this is one of my fave walks i just go it the oposit direction i would to go over the back feilds, this was Deltas first time on this rout as i hadn't done it since she was spayed. 

depending on how fast you walk it can be a 2 and a half hour walk if you include to and from my house. 

i dont think youv seen my lot when they are super exited, lots of growiling and bashing into eachother. oh and the line on Inca is because she is a pain for going into bishes and not coming out when i call so with the laine on her i can lead her out lol saves about 15mins lol

http://youtu.be/KNbHyEOyz5c


----------



## JulesB

This isn't a lovely picture of a nice walk but I had to share it. I make Betty sit at every kerb to try and get her to learn she can't run across roads etc. So today as I was walking home from our walk I let the retractable lead run as long as it could and with no tension in it so that I could see if she would automatically sit or not and this is the picture I took:


----------



## kendal

clever girl, my lot dont do that i still have to reinforse wait for them to halt at the kirb, but i dont always have to have tension on the lead for them to stop.


----------



## JulesB

She sometimes stands rather than sits at the kerb but I prefer her to sit as it just feels more secure and less likely that she would run into the road. She looks like a right fluffball in that picture!!!!


----------



## Tressa

Kendal - that looks like a magical walk for your girls. I know you are not that far from me but I had no idea there were such great walks around your area. Lucky doggies.


----------



## kendal

lol i didnt know about it till summer last year, and i have lived hear all my life.


----------



## Dylansmum

They certainly get plenty of exercise with 4 of them!


----------



## caradunne

Living in Devon we have lots of choice unfortunately at this time of year the fields are full of sheep with their lambs - Izzy decided to go herding one day, so now she has to stay on the lead - wonderful countryside though xx







,







'







,







,







,







,


----------



## wilfiboy

Looks fab, just the sort of palce we love, loads of smells and variety, what fun x


----------



## lady amanda

wowie! what a beautiful place to go for a walk!!!!


----------



## lady amanda

okay, so it was nice and sunny the other night when I got home from work...still need coats but lady got her first bit of spring. I tried to get a normal pic but only had my phone on me, and lady was too busy sniffing to look up....but now you can see our walk and why I am oh so Jealous of all of you!!!!


----------



## embee

OMG Lady is gorgeous. I've got so used to seeing your pics in the post header I didn't realise how much she had grown. What a beautiful colour and coat.


----------



## lady amanda

Yes she is huge now! Thank you!  I will take some pics this weekend...I think I do need to update my pics as she has gotten much more apricot.


----------



## Kel

Well, I am jealous of YOUR greenish grass, Amanda
Lady really does look cute...and her fur is so long now.


----------



## caradunne

Wow lady is a gorgeous hairy monster now; I bet she takes some brushing! x


----------



## lady amanda

HAHAHAH Yes she does take some brushing, actually she isn't that bad with the matts at all. just at her chest.


----------



## embee

This wasn't so much of a walk as a doggy gathering. A group of us go to a friends house every fortnight to use her fenced field to let the dogs have a good run - some of the dogs can't be let off generally as they don't come back, so this is their chance to have a great off lead time. When we met today it was Rhia dog's birthday so they all had a play, followed by dog cake then a nice walk home. Lots of kids came too as it's the school holidays.

http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/flosmovies/?action=view&current=Dogbirthday.mp4


----------



## kendal

is that a little black cockapoo?


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> is that a little black cockapoo?


Yes, well spotted, that's Buddy. He's american x miniature and the same age as Flo. They've played together since tiny puppies and always enjoy a bit of a rough and tumble.


----------



## weez74

We've just started taking Rosie for walks. Our nearest walk is on the edge of the village, up into the fields:

















but our favourite walk is the local country park (which is a short drive from us):










I was worried that I'd overdone it at the weekend after we walked at the country park, as Rosie was limping a bit and grooming her back foot, but she seemed fine after a few hours. At her check up for her eye yesterday (which is healing very nicely), the vet asked if there were lots of nettles about! There were loads! I never knew dogs could get stung by nettles.


----------



## caradunne

Izzy's nature walk!







,
Examining the wild flowers







,
A wild orchid







,
Reached the top of the hill







,
Wild deer







,
Next hill to come - The Exe Valley Way (only a short part of it!)







,
Meeting the sheep







'
Watching the lambs have their breakfast







,
A little tiny hill








Nackered!!!!


----------



## lady amanda

BRILLIANT!!! your walks are just so wonderful!!!


----------



## caradunne

lady amanda said:


> BRILLIANT!!! your walks are just so wonderful!!!


I am so lucky I live in a Devon village surrounded by hills, so lots of choice - the only problem is having to climb all the hills! X


----------



## embee

Cara - Some lovely pics and Izzy is a pretty little thing with a wavy fur. I see you have her firmly on a flexi near the sheep and lambs and a whistle round your neck at the ready - exactly what I have to do with Flo )

Whilst I let her off lead for some of our walk we have some areas with sheep, donkeys, joggers and children on ponies where I just don't feel I have complete control and I would hate her to try and play with a jogger or a pony with a rider on board.


----------



## caradunne

embee said:


> Cara - Some lovely pics and Izzy is a pretty little thing with a wavy fur. I see you have her firmly on a flexi near the sheep and lambs and a whistle round your neck at the ready - exactly what I have to do with Flo )
> 
> Whilst I let her off lead for some of our walk we have some areas with sheep, donkeys, joggers and children on ponies where I just don't feel I have complete control and I would hate her to try and play with a jogger or a pony with a rider on board.


Don't let her looks fool you! She is a little monkey - the whistle works brilliantly until she is off chasing a pheasant or tracking a rabbit - I may as well not exist! She gets under the farm gates, through the hedges etc - I think I am making some slow progress though xx


----------



## embee

caradunne said:


> Don't let her looks fool you! She is a little monkey - the whistle works brilliantly until she is off chasing a pheasant or tracking a rabbit - I may as well not exist! She gets under the farm gates, through the hedges etc - I think I am making some slow progress though xx


What happens if she's after a rabbit, presumably she comes back to you in the end?

Flo is now 16 months and finally seems to be settling a bit!! She was off lead a few days ago and suddenly caught sight of a collie about 20 feet away. She stopped to look but followed me when called. It was a breakthrough for Flo as she is normally straight off over to any dog or person within running distance for an enthusiastic, bouncy greeting.


----------



## Dylansmum

Here are a few more pics of some of our favourite walks, including some lovely spring bluebells.

One of my favourite views at Hainault forest:









Some cute new duck families sharing their lake with Dylan:









Lovely spring bluebells:


----------



## weez74

Cute! The ducks looks like they're moving their little butts as fast as they can AWAY from Dylan!


----------



## embee

Hey - Dylan is looking good now with that cut . Will you keep his body quite short over summer now? It really suits him.


----------



## Dylansmum

Yes, he's starting to look a bit better now his coat is curling slightly. I quite like it shortish now, but maybe a little longer than it is at the moment. What I don't like is that he is clipped short right up to his ears which looks weird from behind. She did that because he had matts under his ears, but I'd prefer a more gradual transition from neck to head! I think it's definitely better for them to be short for the hot weather though, and he dries much quicker after his daily lake plunges


----------



## Enneirda.

Cara - I love your walk, it's so beautiful! I can't help lusting after your lovely hills and trees lol. 

Helen - Dylan looks nice short, it really shows of his great body. I quite like him like that! Clean and neat, but a little shaggy too.


----------



## caradunne

embee said:


> What happens if she's after a rabbit, presumably she comes back to you in the end?
> 
> She does eventually come back, probably sooner than it feels to me! But she won't come back until she is finished searching, despite my whistle!
> 
> Flo is now 16 months and finally seems to be settling a bit!! She was off lead a few days ago and suddenly caught sight of a collie about 20 feet away. She stopped to look but followed me when called. It was a breakthrough for Flo as she is normally straight off over to any dog or person within running distance for an enthusiastic, bouncy greeting.


izzy does this as well, so a few more months of training then until she is 16 mnths! People have told me dogs get better at around 2 years! I am seeing some progress xx


----------



## caradunne

Helen, Dylan looks fab, such a rich colour xx


----------



## Dylansmum

caradunne said:


> Helen, Dylan looks fab, such a rich colour xx


Thank you - chosen especially to camouflage the mud in winter


----------



## Dylansmum

It's only since I've had Dylan that I've actually come to appreciate life in suburbia a little more. The number and variety of dog-walking places near me is quite amazing. Here is a photo to demonstrate how strange it can be - this is part of Epping Forest where I go regularly. You can walk for miles there. In the distance you can see tall buildings (sorry taken with my phone so not a very good photo) the tallest of which is Canada Tower in Canary Wharf, so you can see how close we are to Central London.


----------



## Tressa

What a great place to live - all that open space, and city life if you want it. That would be my ideal environment. Its amazing. Lucky you and lucky Dylan!


----------



## caradunne

Amazing photo Helen


----------



## lady amanda

well hello there Canada tower


----------



## JulesB

Love that photograph Helen and I have a similar thing with Windsor. If I go to the statue at the top of the Long Walk behine Windsor Castle (it's about 2.5 miles or so to the statue) then I can see the Wembley Arch and the Canary Wharf towers but turn the other way and you can nothing but miles of open land, which makes you realise that London is close by but we have this gorgeous places to walk too!

Like you I've also found so many more places since dog walking!!


----------



## lady amanda

ugh, even just hearing you talk about it makes me jealous


----------



## flounder

Just found this thread. I'm so jealous. Can't wait for the next 2 weeks to pass by so that we can finally take Lolly out for walks and let her experience some new things/smells etc. We have a few lovely parks round by us but I need to learn all the countryside walks. Luckily I have a few friends with dogs to teach me them. I'll post pictures when I am finally able to enjoy the walks.


----------



## Dylansmum

Lots of nice walks in Hertforshire. And you are close enough to come to our Southern meet-up when we do it. That will probably be near Herts border.


----------



## flounder

Dylansmum said:


> Lots of nice walks in Hertforshire. And you are close enough to come to our Southern meet-up when we do it. That will probably be near Herts border.


Ooh yes please!  that sounds like a great idea. I'm in St Albans.


----------



## embee

flounder said:


> Ooh yes please!  that sounds like a great idea. I'm in St Albans.


Count me in, I'm mid Bedfordshire. Shall we try again Helen for a venue and date?


----------



## Emma

Tressa that looks very like the park where i will hopefully be taking my wee maggie in a couple of wks hehe! Will maybe see u about. Emma x


----------



## Dylansmum

embee said:


> Count me in, I'm mid Bedfordshire. Shall we try again Helen for a venue and date?


I'd really like to but we need some more responses. There are quite a few people within reach now. Maybe end of June before the main holiday season?


----------



## paul1959

Just across the road from us. Shepherd Meadows, http://www.blackwater-valley.org.uk/shepherd_meadows.htm


----------



## domdom1996

On our first walkies I'll take some piccys


----------



## Jedicrazy

Here's the walk we did yesterday, Verulamium Park - St Albans

Obi went off lead in open space with other people and dogs around and recalled beautifully every time  Met another Cockapoo there and she was huge, owner said her Dad was a Standard Poodle. What a difference! She was a lovely dog and had a curly coat which is what I think Obi will have given how wavy his coat is now.


----------



## Dylansmum

It's great when they behave themselves isn't it! Glad to hear he's doing so well.


----------



## lady amanda

OK! so it was a beautiful night last night so we grabbed some smooties and went on an adventure with Lady....I knew I lived close to the water but moved close to winter so never went to explore untill last night, so we now discovered our favorite walk place....the pics are bad as they were with my cell....but here it goes anyhow....


----------



## lady amanda

the last pic is of Lady looking out....and sending wishes to her American buddy Rufus!


----------



## JoJo

That wind is straightening her coat.. natural GHD look ...

I think her pal Rufus will be sending his love right back ... she is a lovely size .. yes I want to cuddle her  

Oakley seems quite keen .. he’s sniffing the screen .. woof, woof, look at that Canadian beauty .... he needs to calm down, think I will go and play fetch with him ...


----------



## lady amanda

Yes it was very very windy out! 
I am happy with her size too...not too big.
awww Oakley! she is sending her love back to you too! have fun playing fetch!


----------



## tessybear

Lady is lovely- love her windswept look!


----------



## paul1959

Another one from today.


----------



## wilfiboy

Its certainly wet and windy in the wetlands x


----------



## caradunne

lady amanda said:


> the last pic is of Lady looking out....and sending wishes to her American buddy Rufus!


Lady wistfully looks towards the ocean a la French Lieftenant's Woman xx


----------



## wilfiboy

caradunne said:


> Lady wistfully looks towards the ocean a la French Lieftenant's Woman xx


Awwww Cara, she's missing little Rufie have nt heard from him in a while... love a good love story x


----------



## MillieDog

Hey Clare
I know Verulamium Park, I walk there most mornings. Millie loves the variety. We spend a lot of weekends down in Dorset too. Its probably one of the reasons I really wanted a dog, the place is crying out to walk a dog. Its lovely, New Forest in one direction, beach walks in the other and nature reserve just around the corner.

I'm so new to dog walking and love it much as Millie does. I hope I don't tire of it when winter sets in.


----------



## Jedicrazy

MillieDog said:


> Hey Clare
> I know Verulamium Park, I walk there most mornings.


Hi! There seems to be a few of us in or near to St Albans. We'll have to organise a St Albans get together at some point. Perhaps a walk and a coffee? Rothamstead Park or Nomansland Common (Wheathampstead) have become my regular walks but I like Verulamium too


----------



## Rubydoo

Ruby's favourite walk is on the beach close to our house. She loves the sea and is not happy unless she comes home covered in sand!


----------



## embee

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi! There seems to be a few of us in or near to St Albans. Janet (flounder 1) and Lolly are St Albans too. I'm in Harpenden. We'll have to organise a St Albans get together at some point. Perhaps a walk and a coffee? Rothamstead Park or Nomansland Common (Wheathampstead) have become my regular walks but I like Verulamium too


I'm only 40 mins away and would love to join a get together with Flo. Are you all going to the Rickmansworth meet on Fathers Day???


----------



## Jedicrazy

embee said:


> I'm only 40 mins away and would love to join a get together with Flo. Are you all going to the Rickmansworth meet on Fathers Day???


Yes I'm going. Perhaps we can all share diaries while we're there and plan a St Albans walk?


----------



## Jedicrazy

Rubydoo said:


> Ruby's favourite walk is on the beach close to our house. She loves the sea and is not happy unless she comes home covered in sand!


Great pic, would love to try Obi on the beach some day soon. I feel a day seaside trip coming on....


----------



## embee

Jedicrazy said:


> Yes I'm going. Perhaps we can all share diaries while we're there and plan a St Albans walk?


Sounds great, look forward to meeting you on Fathers Day.


----------



## ali-s.j.

I live on the East Coast, near Edinburgh. We have beautiful beaches and woodland to walk in nearby, and a beach at the bottom of our garden. I can't wait to take Lottie with Phoebe. I've been thinking about getting a baby sling so that I can take Lottie for walks while she's still wee and not able to go as far, and carry her when she's tired. I had one for my son.....any thoughts?


----------



## weez74

ali-s.j. said:


> I live on the East Coast, near Edinburgh. We have beautiful beaches and woodland to walk in nearby, and a beach at the bottom of our garden. I can't wait to take Lottie with Phoebe. I've been thinking about getting a baby sling so that I can take Lottie for walks while she's still wee and not able to go as far, and carry her when she's tired. I had one for my son.....any thoughts?


I think it will depend on Lottie- Rosie would have been out of a baby sling in about 5 seconds, I reckon. Expecially if she could hear another dog out there having fun! It's such a frustrating time, so lovely when they're finally allowed out.


----------



## MillieDog

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi! There seems to be a few of us in or near to St Albans. Janet (flounder 1) and Lolly are St Albans too. I'm in Harpenden. We'll have to organise a St Albans get together at some point. Perhaps a walk and a coffee? Rothamstead Park or Nomansland Common (Wheathampstead) have become my regular walks but I like Verulamium too


Brilliant, count me in. I know Janet, so we can keep each other up to date on plans. I don't mind where we walk, but I do know Verulam Park has coffee

Afraid I can't make Richmansworth on Fathers Day, which is a shame would love to have come. So if you do have your diary's to hand, just count me in. Thanks.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Tressa said:


> This is where we walk most days. Its a 10 minute car journey from home, but the park is big and there is a circular walk around a small loch (out of bounds at the moment because Teddy pestered the swans last week.


Whereabouts are you Tressa - I'm in East Lothian


----------



## Tressa

Hi Ali
That walk is Callendar Park in Falkirk - we live in Grangemouth, though, but thats where I like to walk him as gets off lead and if he is lucky he might meet some other dog to play with. For Teddy it is not a walk unless he meets other dogs Where are you in East Lothian?
Tressa


----------



## ali-s.j.

I'm in Dunbar, Tressa


----------



## weez74

Oh, we were right by you last week! We were in North Berwick and then Gullane. Lovely, lovely, lovely part of the world!


----------



## Jedicrazy

MillieDog said:


> Brilliant, count me in. I know Janet, so we can keep each other up to date on plans. I don't mind where we walk, but I do know Verulam Park has coffee
> 
> Afraid I can't make Richmansworth on Fathers Day, which is a shame would love to have come. So if you do have your diary's to hand, just count me in. Thanks.


Ok Julie, we'll sort out at date at Rickmansworth and let you know! Anyone else near St Albans that wants to join us?


----------



## ali-s.j.

weez74 said:


> Oh, we were right by you last week! We were in North Berwick and then Gullane. Lovely, lovely, lovely part of the world!


Haven't we already had that conversation?!  Yes it is lovely, beaches are glorious, and empty, apart from dog-walkers!


----------



## weez74

ali-s.j. said:


> Haven't we already had that conversation?!  Yes it is lovely, beaches are glorious, and empty, apart from dog-walkers!


Sorry, I thought I'd just said East Lothian last time! As you may see from other posts, I'm not too hot on how big places are - I was quite excited to find out how close we had been!"


----------



## Dylansmum

In this sweltering weather, I am really glad that Dylan loves the water and I always take him somewhere where he can paddle and cool off at frequent intervals. Our favourite walk is a recent discovery, only 10 minutes from home and it's a 50 minute circuit that is almost entirely along a river, through fields and woodland and he absolutely loves it there. He has at least 8 places where he can easily access the water and he knows most of them now. I've been really amazed by how good he's been, because whenever he finds a new possible pathway to the river bank he will run to it and wait for me. If I continue walking, he'll follow me and if I go toward the bank to look, he'll wait for me to say either "Ok you can go in" or "No, not here, too steep" and he'll only go in if I give permission. 

















This is right next to the M11, but you'd never know it. It's a nature reserve as well. Amazing what you can find in suburbia.


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> Our favourite walk is a recent discovery, only 10 minutes from home and it's a 50 minute circuit that is almost entirely along a river, through fields and woodland and he absolutely loves it there.


That sounds like a perfect Dylan walk, he's such a sweet boy waiting for permission to have a dip.


----------



## caradunne

We went onto Exemoor today - it was very hot but Izzy loved the total freedom:








,








,








,


----------



## JoJo

lovely walk .. what a view ..


----------



## jaimia

that looks a beautiful place, Flossy can go out this week for the 1st time but i dont think i will ever be brave enough to let her off the lead although i would love to x


----------



## Mogdog

It looks beautiful there Cara. Issy is adorable .....and she always looks so clean!


----------



## caradunne

jaimia said:


> that looks a beautiful place, Flossy can go out this week for the 1st time but i dont think i will ever be brave enough to let her off the lead although i would love to x


I was exactly the same. When Izzy was 12 weeks old my daughter let go of the lead and Izzy bolted, we were walking around a housing estate and we couldn't get her to stop, she just ran and ran. Finally she fell off the curb and that stopped her as she hurt her leg. It took me a long time to let her off after that incident. We went to puppy training classes and they insist that you find an appropriate place and let them off to check the recall training. Puppy training is a really good idea as they meet lots of new dogs and you learn a lot.


----------



## Dylansmum

jaimia said:


> that looks a beautiful place, Flossy can go out this week for the 1st time but i dont think i will ever be brave enough to let her off the lead although i would love to x


Most pups will stay very close to their owners, but I would really recommend that if you are nervous about it you get a 10metre training line. When you are in an appropriate place like a park, field etc, just hold the end and let the rest of the line drag on the ground. Then your pup will feel like she is not on a lead and you can practice recall and see how she behaves with complete confidence. If she stays within the 10m then she will never feel the line go taut and you can check that she is staying with you. Later you can even drop the end of the line so she is completely free but you can easily catch her by grabbing the line if you need to. I had Dylan off-lead within a week by using this technique.


----------



## jaimia

thank you for your advice, i will try it because i would love her to be able to run free, its just the first time, we will find somewhere quiet and where she wont be in danger to try it, hope i have the bottle to go through with it lol, x


----------

